# Feeling Overwhelmed



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been "prepping" for approx three yrs now, and I feel so overwhelmed at times and have a great urgency to "prepare." I was wondering what is the best way to overcome the overwhelmed feeling. TBH at times I literally will not talk abt it with my family for a month or so, and then start again. Like I said when I start thinking about what I need to do and how much still needs to be done, it's so overwhelming that I almost just shut it out. Any advice would be appreciated. :gaah:


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Happens to all of us. For me, I go out in the garden and pull a few weeds and sit in the shade and plan for the next planting round. I watch the chickens play, catching bugs and try to spend a bit less time reading the various forums for a while. That works for me to recharge my inner batteries so I can keep on keeping on. Got to find the balance between prepping and living that works for you.


----------



## bridgetscouting (Jun 8, 2012)

I have this problem also. I go through cycles where it is really urgent for me to buy more food, learn more skills..... and then for a few weeks, I slack off thinking to myself that I am just crazy, we will never need all this STUFF that I have accumulated. I find the whole cycle very frustrating! The one thing that keeps coming back to me time and time again is the thought, "what do they plan to do with all those FEMA camps?" Then I get right back in gear and start prepping again.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

The fact is: It IS overwhelming! To prepare for complete self-sufficiency AND to prepare for possible danger from others are things most of us are not used to and we will be maximally challenged....but in my mind it beats the alternative...
DB


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Maybe you are prepping too much. 
Man in it's various states has managed to prosper throughout history with very little. We see here all the time people wanting to do this or that with a modern convenience. Do you really NEED it or WANT it. 
There is something to be said for the simple life. The more things you have the more it is to worry about. If you stick to the basics of the main 3, Food,Water and Shelter, you have got most of it worked out. (Although I do believe it should be changed to the main 4 to include defencive weapons.)

It sounds like you may have a very common problem. Confidence
That is not intended to insult you. Preppers of all stages have it. If you have not tried doing everything you may need to do, How do you know it will work? There will always be doubts in your mind if you have not tried something you will need to do in hard times. Luckily or not. Most of us have had it fairly easy comparitivley in our lifetimes. Far easier then 100 years ago. Which is not that long when we start looking at out own ages.  
Start with water, the most vital of your needs as a human. Find as many different ways to obtain and clean water as you can. Do it and drink it. Then you will know "you've got this" 
With each and every skill you DO the overwelming feeling will diminish.

yup. Thats my two cents.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good points Cliff!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

iceeyes said:


> I have been "prepping" for approx three yrs now, and I feel so overwhelmed at times and have a great urgency to "prepare." I was wondering what is the best way to overcome the overwhelmed feeling. TBH at times I literally will not talk abt it with my family for a month or so, and then start again. Like I said when I start thinking about what I need to do and how much still needs to be done, it's so overwhelming that I almost just shut it out. Any advice would be appreciated. :gaah:


So where are you in your prepping? Do you have a lot more to do? Are you unable to prep more because of finances? Maybe you need to come up with some type of written plan using Excel that shows what you want to buy yet and when.

I sometimes find all the news to be overwhelming. I keep thinking about the upcoming collapse and the people I know who will be asking for help. A number of people know we're prepping and they all think we're crazy for doing it. My daughter-in-law's family in particular. At some point she's going to plead with us to help her family and we're not going to be able to do it. She'll be staying with us along with my stepson when the time comes.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

goatlady said:


> Happens to all of us. For me, I go out in the garden and pull a few weeds and sit in the shade and plan for the next planting round. I watch the chickens play, catching bugs and try to spend a bit less time reading the various forums for a while. That works for me to recharge my inner batteries so I can keep on keeping on. Got to find the balance between prepping and living that works for you.


exactly what we do here. watch the farm video. At times you just have to step back and take a look at what you have instead of constantly looking at what you need. go sit and look for four-leaf clovers, lay back and see what shapes the clouds are in today, take a nap under the trees. Chill............ It's easier said than done but we are all in the same shoes just different sizes.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Go fishing. Take beer. Cook fish, drink beer, sleep in hammock. Repost in morning.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have felt this since I read all 500 pages of the 2012 LDS Prep Manual!!! It's freaking me out! I make lists and lists and then I look at my checking account balance and then I look at the stack of bills and then I look at my lists again and just think  and then :gaah:

I look at my chickens and pull weeds too, but it's with panic. I yell at my chickens "HURRY UP and start laying eggs, already!!" I look at my garden and think DANG IT! I should have planted 20 more tomato plants! I go out and like my goat and think "If she'd give me a gallon a day instead of 1 1/2 I'd have enough to make cheese....." It just goes on and on. 

Inhale......hold.......exhale


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I have felt this since I read all 500 pages of the 2012 LDS Prep Manual!!! It's freaking me out! I make lists and lists and then I look at my checking account balance and then I look at the stack of bills and then I look at my lists again and just think  and then :gaah:
> 
> I look at my chickens and pull weeds too, but it's with panic. I yell at my chickens "HURRY UP and start laying eggs, already!!" I look at my garden and think DANG IT! I should have planted 20 more tomato plants! I go out and like my goat and think "If she'd give me a gallon a day instead of 1 1/2 I'd have enough to make cheese....." It just goes on and on.
> 
> Inhale......hold.......exhale


I have been sick for almost 5 weeks and we are having to give away most of our garden. I do not have the strength to put it up. If I can get one small thing done a day I am doing good. squash and cucumbers have just overwhelmed us. and now the tomatoes are starting to rippen.

my hens I say "where are the eggs?" we found 'em. one hen gave us 10 chicks, one give gave us 7, two hens gave us 4 a piece. I just shake my head at our girls. girls I need the eggs not the chicks. total now is 51.

good luck on the goat milk. we are down to 4, only two does and we are not going to breed them this year. but do have a line of fresh cows milk for cheese and butter.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I still have a lot to do. I have made lists and more lists. This started with me when Hurricane Rita hit SWLA a few years ago. If it hadn't been for family friends then we wouldn't have had food to eat for over a week because we were not prepared. I really do not want to be in that "boat" ever again. 

I live in a small town, but do not have the means for an actual homestead, but we have a small group of people that are getting together and helping each other. 

I too think about the people who think we are crazy for doing this, but we are the ones they will come to when TSHTF. 

I was just trying to get some pointers on how not to overwhelmed because I believe more than ever that we need to get ready for when TSHTF.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

First a family needs to get on financial sound footing.

Too many have house mortgage, car loans, boat loan, ATV loans and credit card debts (notice plural). Debts for "things" that are worth less then when we bought them.

Take the credit cards and freeze them in a gallon of water in the deep freeze.

Sell the boat and pay off that debt.

Pay off the credit cards debts.

Pay off the car loans.

Take 1/3 of what you use to pay towards credit card debt and loans for SHTF, 1/3 for savings and 1/3 towards paying off your house mortgage.

When SHTF thaw out your credit cards and go on a SHTF shopping spree! With the collapse you'll never have to pay them off! 

Next problem...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

db2469 said:


> The fact is: It IS overwhelming! To prepare for complete self-sufficiency AND to prepare for possible danger from others are things most of us are not used to and we will be maximally challenged....but in my mind it beats the alternative...
> DB


EXACTLY!!! Self sufficiency can be overwhelming, not to mention time consuming, and if you already have a job, well where do you find the time? Sometimes I think we're trying to keep all the comforts and conveniences that we're accustomed to without the ability to do it. 100 years ago, everyone didn't have running water, year round fresh fruits and vegetables at the corner store, and many had never had an orange or a banana. If you're an iced tea drinker, where are you gonna get your supply? You'll have to grow it and possibly sweeten it w/ something else. So....we probably can't prepare for absolutely everything, good gravy, "it" may never happen anyway. Do what you can - when you can. Don't get defeated before it even starts.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

this hole prepping thing should be used as a tool to keep us from getting overwhelmed. Rejoice in the fact that at least we have some sort of plan, that we won't be caught totally of gaurd, I mean really how many tomatos can we can or boxes of ammo can we buy before it becomes a hoarding thing. And after we have done the best we can with what we have the anxiety still won't subside and the ocd is to much there is always xanax


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

radio477 said:


> And after we have done the best we can with what we have the anxiety still won't subside and the ocd is to much there is always xanax


xanax is a four letter word (made of 5 letters) - don't do it - it's too hard to quit, and in a SHTF scenario, where would you get them? Got a friend whose internal system almost shut down trying to come off the stuff. Nope - don't do it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> xanax is a four letter word (made of 5 letters) - don't do it - it's too hard to quit, and in a SHTF scenario, where would you get them? Got a friend whose internal system almost shut down trying to come off the stuff. Nope - don't do it.


I would just like to second Possumfam on this one. I have a family member who successfully came off xanex but it was horrible as he tells it. He also found that after he was off it he actually felt MUCH better than he did while he was on it. Crutches (like xanex) are for short term use if at all. Dont reach for a crutch every time you stumble or you will never learn to make it through a stumble without losing your stride and momentum.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I too have been at it for three years. Am I done, nope. Will I ever be done, nope. I've learned canning, dehydrating, growing more stuff, juicing in these 3 years. It has become fun and rewarding. Going into storage and getting home made spaghetti sauce for a quick meal when you don't feel like cooking sure is nice. This year we are learning how to make sausage. My herbs are coming along. My grand daughter has had to learn right along side me as I'm physically challenged. So I know she can do it. She says it's hard work but so rewarding. Guess what I'm trying to say is after 3 years you should be able to relax a bit and enjoy learning skills that contribute to your preparations. It's a new way of life period. If you have your basics covered learn to enjoy new recipes, new ways of doing things. Let it become an adventure. Read enough to be aware and that's it. It took Noah over a hundred years to build the ark. You know he didn't run to the internet several times a day to check the weather. And you know he had to learn to ignore the nay sayers. Goodness sakes they had never had rain yet, didn't know what it was let alone 40 days and 40 nights of it. S has hit the fan for many across our land in one way or another. Enjoy what you've learned and the wisdom you've gained on what to do with that knowledge.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

bridgetscouting said:


> I have this problem also. I go through cycles where it is really urgent for me to buy more food, learn more skills..... and then for a few weeks, I slack off thinking to myself that I am just crazy, we will never need all this STUFF that I have accumulated. I find the whole cycle very frustrating! The one thing that keeps coming back to me time and time again is the thought, "what do they plan to do with all those FEMA camps?" Then I get right back in gear and start prepping again.


I think your referring to me here. I do this.. I "binge" and then think I'm nuts. I'm never going Ro need this, nothing that drastic is going to happen. Then I breath, step back think. I inevitably watch the news and there it is again. We need to get ready. This country/ world is in for a rude awakening. 
I check my lists, take an inventory. Then figure out what we can afford this week.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

Cybergranny beat me to what I was going to say. Make it enjoyable. Work on being ready to bug out in an emergency by camping and hiking. Learn to grow and forage for food that you can cook up in ways you like. Get some pantry and wild foods cookbooks and try things out.

Take some classes in carpentry, woodscrafting, whatever sounds interesting that you don't know much about. Most of the people in them won't be preppers, but they will be people who share an interest with you.

If you aren't enjoying your life because you're so busy prepping for a terrible future, you're already up shit creek, because a terrible future is going to be even less fun. Figure out not only what you need in case of emergency/SHTF, but what you need to do and be in order to look back someday and say yep, I had a rich and wonderful life. Then start working on those things.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I appreciate all of the advice. I think I just need to slow down, put things in perspective and start again. I know the things we need and due to finances just have to get it a little bit at a time like I have been doing. Thanks again.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would make sure you have:

1) A sand filter to filter river/lake water if needed for drinking/washing, and...
2) a good Berkey filter to finish clean the water that comes out of the sand filter so it doesn't taste like dirt 

3) Food - cheap staples that go a long way, like beans and rice.
4) The spices used to make the food taste edible!!
5) recipes that are printed out... or some cookbooks: http://www.beanbible.com/modules.ph...le=article&sid=16&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

6) A means to cook your meal.

7) a place to stay

8) shoes to wear

Do you have all of these?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OP says; I appreciate all of the advice. I think I just need to slow down, put things in perspective and start again. I know the things we need and due to finances just have to get it a little bit at a time like I have been doing. Thanks again. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Since I see you didn't get any usable advice, let me try.....
Know what I did?? Something agreeable, desperate, and it stuck within my budget which at the time wasn't much.
KISS works. Kept It Simple Stupid.
I started with cheap...yep, I said it, cheap.
300 + ramen noodles. Oh, My!!
Crackers and peanut butter (in 2008).Oh, My!!
Cans and cans of tuna...45 cents each (2008)Oh, my!!
Noodles, pasta, and beef/chicken bouillons Oh, My!!...so IF something happened, I wouldn't be eating the healthiest diet out there, but I damned sure wasn't about to starve. And I was attacked by most every poster on most sites---but, after I was prepared to NOT starve, God sent blessings and THEN, and ONLY then did I get the good stuff...because I started with cheap to not starve first...and for those about to scream at this broke prepper, I did store all the water I could get my hands on...FROM THE TAP.oh,my!!--in 2 liter bottles, bleach bottles, cleaner bottles, lots and lots of fruit/juice bottles et al.
THE END!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> First a family needs to get on financial sound footing.
> 
> Too many have house mortgage, car loans, boat loan, ATV loans and credit card debts (notice plural). Debts for "things" that are worth less then when we bought them.
> 
> ...


If you direct all your extra money towards debt reduction you could end up starving to death with a good credit rating.

Paying off your mortgage is the last thing you want to work towards when we have an economic collapse coming.

I wouldn't pay any more than I had to on any loan except what I borrowed from people. We all need to be prepared for an economic collapse not preparing for good long term finances.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> xanax is a four letter word (made of 5 letters) - don't do it - it's too hard to quit, and in a SHTF scenario, where would you get them? Got a friend whose internal system almost shut down trying to come off the stuff. Nope - don't do it.


A lot of people are going to have to get themselves off their anxiety meds by taking 1/2 doses and then 1/4 doses until they run out. My theory is that _most_ people could manage their anxiety on their own without medications. That's what people used to do in the past and will have to do again. There are some people that have unusual anxiety issues because of unusual levels of post traumatic stress disorder or unusual problems with brain chemistry. They will have very difficult times functioning in a post-SHTF world.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~If you direct all your extra money towards debt reduction you could end up starving to death with a good credit rating~~~
Bingo:congrat:...and it seems many haven't relocated, lost main income week of closing, couldn't get a job at even chinamart, no friends, no family, new, therefore, no neighbors;
Having to sell things to stay 2 mortgage pmts behind, and pray to not get 3 behind.
Whew...praise the Lord, and I had started storing food and that was one problem diverted even if it was pasta, ramen noodles, pb and crackers/bread and tuna salad.:flower:


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps you could reassured by knowing that MANY of us feel the same sense of urgency that you describe.... Many of us.
For me, that's followed by feelings of "What in hell am I doing? No one else around me acts or thinks like this..."
The stress from the sense of urgency is not your monopoly. I believe that all prudent people have a nagging little sense that things around us- the reason we're on this forum- are moving more quickly than we're comfortable with.
Anyone watching world events unfold on the news should feel as you do. If they don't, it's to their misfortune.


----------



## oldwindrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Overwhelmingly I'm overwhelmed. :scratch


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not too educated.. Was that dry humor or sarcasm?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

iceeyes said:


> I have been "prepping" for approx three yrs now, and I feel so overwhelmed at times and have a great urgency to "prepare." I was wondering what is the best way to overcome the overwhelmed feeling. TBH at times I literally will not talk abt it with my family for a month or so, and then start again. Like I said when I start thinking about what I need to do and how much still needs to be done, it's so overwhelming that I almost just shut it out. Any advice would be appreciated. :gaah:


Prep in batches with only a horizon to horizon schedule[6 mo time frame]here's an example:

Ok,I have X guns, 2000 rounds for each, looks like I'm good for hunting and defense for a year, I have two years dehydrated food which I can stretch XX extra months using the garden and average hunting trips+ canned food.

I have X amount of medical supplies which will last XX major injuries, I need more of XX.

I have transferred 10% of my income into silver/gold ounces/trade goods.
Logically worth XX months of food even after inflation.

in 6 months roll it over, hit areas that are secondary and perfect the primary.as long as you're at least 6 months ahead at the start, you're ok,just keep rolling it over.takes the stress right out of it and makes it easier to budget too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BillS said:


> A lot of people are going to have to get themselves off their anxiety meds by taking 1/2 doses and then 1/4 doses until they run out. My theory is that _most_ people could manage their anxiety on their own without medications. That's what people used to do in the past and will have to do again. There are some people that have unusual anxiety issues because of unusual levels of post traumatic stress disorder or unusual problems with brain chemistry. They will have very difficult times functioning in a post-SHTF world.


Good advice BillS.I'm off mine and am about to beat boose.I intend to be clean and sober when the sh1tstorm comes.what you wrote is EXACTLY how its done!


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I would make sure you have:
> 
> 1) A sand filter to filter river/lake water if needed for drinking/washing, and...
> 2) a good Berkey filter to finish clean the water that comes out of the sand filter so it doesn't taste like dirt
> ...


We are still working on the water system with filters etc. As far as everything else, I think we have it covered for the most part.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not prepping I'm living, it's just what I do. Everyday I think of one little thing I can do. Go to the gym, take a walk, weed the garden, read a manual, have a good beer or glass of wine for medicinal purposes:beercheer:, spend some time with family and friends playing games. If you can, when you go to the store buy a couple extra cans of something. And if you can, watch your chickens if you have some, they'll make you laugh all day. No matter how much you prep you're never going to feel you have enough so just roll with it and do what you can. Don't let it rule your life just make it your life. Oh yeah,Go camping and fishing too always fun.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

musketjim said:


> And if you can, watch your chickens if you have some, they'll make you laugh all day.


Cook half a pack of old ramen noodles, use just a tiny bit of the seasoning on them, and throw them in and watch them run around with the noodles!! Good fun!

9 cents worth of noodles for great fun!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Cook half a pack of old ramen noodles, use just a tiny bit of the seasoning on them, and throw them in and watch them run around with the noodles!! Good fun!
> 
> 9 cents worth of noodles for great fun!


just trap the mice in your house and toss them in.. it is like mousy keep a way.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

We used to play chicken rugby. Grab grasshoppers and throw them in and watch the chickens fight over them. One hen finally grabs it and runs like hell while the rest chase after her and try to grab a bite outta her beak!! Kept me well entertained for hours and hours.


----------

